# the Pudden shows off her new zipper nose



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden has always been a bit envious of those who are blessed with a perfect little zipper nose. So she saved up her allowance and went in, as they say in Hollywood, "to have some work done."

what do you think?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

hmmm...I think pink is a great color choice.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-poor Pudden  She is so patient and good!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pudden dear, we love you just the way you are  I do have to say though, your choice of zipper nose color is totally you :heartbeat


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright, that's adorable. I think she has the cutest darn hot pink zipper a dog could have!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did anyone tell her that her fly is open?
Adorable photo!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Awww. So cute!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a very silly girl there.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very cute.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think Jazz has zipper envy now!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is darling! No nose job Pudden, you just wouldn't be yourself .


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LMAO!! Pudden, you and your Mommy are too darn funny :
The hot pink color is very girly too


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh now that's Cute Pudden! Hubby says u r as crazy as I am! I just Love All of you posts!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL Got me on this one, too funny.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

Pudden

You don't need a new nose-your snoz is just beautiful!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pudden so funny, Tanyac is going to love this LOL we were talking about zipper noses last week not common in he UK but that pic is so funny.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Pudden you are a sweetie! Love your zipper nose! :


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Now that is funny!!!! :jester: :bowrofl: I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHA! I thought she might have injured her nose and had a new scar! That is too cute! I knew Jazz n Jules would love that! Tee Hee!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Way too cute. Looks like Pudden's mom has some new sewing projects to work on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:--big_grinudden you crazy girl. We love you just the way you are. But pink is your color so you picked the right zipper for yourself. I busted out laughing when I saw your face and woke up my puppies but didnt show them the picture in case you are modest.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pudden you are a sweetie! Love your zipper nose!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Very Hollywood indeed.Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Pudden is very cute, but I'm checking out the awesome looking fabric in the background that the zipper seems to match. What is that??? I'm still in love with the Amy Butler fabric you used to recover your couch!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Pudden is very cute, but I'm checking out the awesome looking fabric in the background that the zipper seems to match. What is that??? I'm still in love with the Amy Butler fabric you used to recover your couch!


that fabric in the background is Pudden's favorite lounge chair, which was very ugly but got covered in new shiny psychedelic flower fabric last winter  see below


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, you made a slipcover for a recliner; is there anything you can't do? Dog sledding and upholstery!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, AND you pattern-matched that piece at the bottom. Lovely!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Aw Pudden, love your zipper!! Just a shame your mum can't do up her jeans now:

I saw my very first UK "Zipper" at the Irish Retriever Rescue show a couple of weeks ago... very handsome too!!


----------

